# John Edwards on the right use of scripture in opposition to atheism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 17, 2020)

... If I had not chiefly designed these Papers for such [the godly], I should not have so often alleged the _Holy Scriptures:_ which with the other sort of Men are in no esteem, and are thought to have no Authority; no more than the _Alcoran,_ or some _Legendary_ Tale. But all those that have a true Sense of Religion on their Spirits, reverence and prize these Writings next to the Blessed Author of them; and they know that it is proper to prove a God out of his Own Book. ...

For more, see John Edwards on the right use of scripture in opposition to atheism.


----------

